# PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Dragic)



## Dissonance

6 hrs away, and I think it's pretty much safe to say we'll be picking at 15 and 48. 

No Diaw or Barbosa deal on the horizon. Just like last yr, rumors about moving up, working out top 10 prospects and nothing happens. This yr, talk about wanting to add a pick or trade. Nothing. Our front office remains incompetent. 


My Big Board at 15 (* denotes who's an actually possibility based on workouts or potential interest). Alexander looks unreachable now. 

1. Joe Alexander, SF, West Virginia 
*2. Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas 
*3. Anthony Randolph, SF, LSU 
4. Danilo Gallinari, SF, Italy 
5. Roy Hibbert, C, Georgetown 
*6. Nicolas Batum, SG/SF, France
7. Darrell Arthur, PF, Kansas
8. Chris Douglas-Roberts, SG/SF, Memphis 
*9. Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas,
*10. DeAndre Jordan, C, Texas A & M 
*11. Robin Lopez, C, Stanford
*12. Marreese Speights, PF/C, Florida 
*13. Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

Final Mock Drafts (some of em may not be). Looks to be a consensus.
Oh, and I don't know what Real GM is thinking with Greene. 

*Draft Express*
Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas

*ESPN's Chad Ford*
Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas

*hoopsworld.com*
Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas

*nbadraft.net*
Mario Chalmers, PG, Kansas

*hoopshype.com*
Brandon Rush SG/SF, Kansas

*realgm.com*
Donte Greene, SF, Syracause

*Collegehoops.net*
Brandon Rush, SG/SF, Kansas

*Insidehoops.com*
Kosta Koufos, C, Ohio State


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

I've had a bad feeling about this draft.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

Gambo and Ash think the Suns are locked into Robin Lopez.

This better not be ****ing true. Seriously. I swear to ****ing God.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*

Suns take Robin Lopez.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread*



Dissonance19 said:


> Gambo and Ash think the Suns are locked into Robin Lopez.
> 
> This better not be ****ing true. Seriously. I swear to ****ing God.


Sorry dissonance.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

I made that post thinking they were going to pass over Rush and Randolph. Turns out, they weren't even there lol.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

:hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: :hurl: 

Wasted pick...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

I'm hoping one of these guys in the 2nd rd.

Jamont Gordon
Goran Dragic
Pat Calathes


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Suns trying hard to get 31st or 34th pick from Minnesota. Per Gambo on radio.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Who's Robin Lopez?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*



Seuss said:


> Who's Robin Lopez?


7'0 255lb Center

It's about defense, toughness, and high energy with him. Purely a Kerr type of pick.

You can check out his profile here


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Suns also calling Seattle about their early 2nd.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Suns are trying to get PG Goran Dragic out of Slovenia. He was on my list, too. 

They've been offering a million and a future 2nd.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

He could be a nice player to develop alongside Amare. 


<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJggci1N38Y&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wJggci1N38Y&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

****ING San Antonio. They just took him. 2 picks away, too.


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Malik Hairston???



> Malik Hairston
> Small Forward, Oregon
> RealGM Analysis: Hairston isn't a gifted perimeter shooter and struggles to get into the lane.


He is a perfect fit...???


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Oh my god... Yes

link


> Sports 620 KTAR's John Gambadoro reports the Phoenix Suns have traded No. 48 Malik Hairston, their 2009 second round draft choice and cash considerations to the San Antonio Spurs for the Spurs second round pick, Goran Dragic, the 45th selection in the 2008 NBA Draft.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*

Kind of a wasted picked, but oh well.. There were a few players I'd have drafted for Phoenix before thinking of Robin, but not a terrible pick. Just a conservative one.


----------



## FreeMason Jr.

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez)*



Dissonance19 said:


> Oh my god... Yes


He plays for Tau, so good luck actually bringing him over.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



> Malik Hairston
> Small Forward, Oregon
> RealGM Analysis: Hairston isn't a gifted perimeter shooter and struggles to get into the lane.


:rofl:


----------



## Jammin

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

I'm actually happy with this pick. We couldn't get Rush or Randolph obviously. Robin seemed REALLY happy to be picked by the Suns. NO ONE that got picked all night had the type of reaction that he had. You could actually hear him laughing and saying 'YES! YES!' with a HUGE smile on his face. His mom said 'this was his dream, to be picked by the Suns.' He has A LOT to bring to the table. Sure, he doesn't have the offensive skills that Brooke does, but why do we need them? We have Amare for 25+ ppg, Nash for 15, Barbosa/Bell/Diaw/Shaq for another 50 ppg combined AT LEAST. Robin brings what this team has always lacked, defensive presence, high energy and heart.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Nah, yeah, I like the pick. As you said Rush and Randolph were gone. Even then, maybe he'll work out better for us in this situation. I'd also much rather him than one of those truly raw Center's that were available. Definitely fills something we need. Someone who shows that they care. And there's also a chance he might also be better than his brother. But yeah, I was surprised to hear his mom say that it was his dream.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*










link



> With the 15th overall pick, the Phoenix Suns select… Robin Lopez.
> 
> After scads of analysis and discussion leading up to the draft, Suns management whittled down their list of prospects to four, with Lopez being chief among them. The energetic 7-0 center averaged 10.2 points, 5.7 rebounds and 2.3 blocks a game last season while leading Stanford to the Sweet 16 of the 2008 NCAA Tournament.
> 
> Known for defensive abilities, Lopez was named to the Pac-10’s All-Defensive Team as a sophomore and finished his collegiate career with the second-most blocks in Stanford history. He also earned Pac-10 Honorable Mention in his second collegiate season.
> 
> 
> We have such great skill players here and I think the one thing that we’ve lacked over the past few years is a tough guy,” Suns President of Basketball Operations and GM Steve Kerr said. “He’s a guy who can get on the floor, get a little crazy, knock people down, take charges, bring energy, create second-chance opportunities and has a motor that doesn't quit."
> 
> Lopez had been on the Suns’ radar for some time, but after outplaying other big men that were projected as first-round selections at a Suns individual workout, Phoenix was sold. "He brings a lot of energy and tenacity," Suns Head Coach Terry Porter said. " I’m very excited about adding him to our team."
> 
> The former Cardinal believed that he appeared on the national radar in Stanford's victory over Marquette in the second round of the 2008 NCAA Tournament.
> 
> After Stanford coach Trent Johnson was ejected from that game, Lopez stepped up, collecting 18 points, nine rebounds and three blocks on shooting on 7-of-10 from the floor. Despite his brilliance in that contest, Lopez feels that the intangibles he brings to the table are what captivated Kerr and Co.
> 
> "I talked to Steve Kerr a couple of times before the draft and after the workouts and he sounded very positive and upbeat about my future as a Phoenix Sun," he said. "I knew I wanted to go there badly so I put my best effort forward and I think I showed that I can bring an interior presence and intensity to them."
> 
> The Suns talked with a number of teams about moving up in the draft, but after there were no takers, they decided to stay pat at no. 15. In fact, the main worry the front office had in the war room was whether Lopez would be around by its selection.
> 
> But once the Warriors chose Anthony Randolph with the 14th pick, Phoenix knew it had its man. “He was one of the bigs that was very active in the workout in terms of guarding perimeter players, blocking shots and just his overall energy level,” Porter added.
> 
> One of the needs the Suns wanted to address with this draft was adding a young post player to its rotation. With only Shaquille O’Neal, Amaré Stoudemire and Boris Diaw under contract for next year, Lopez can provide energy and defense right out of the gate. In addition, with O’Neal’s, Grant Hill’s and Steve Nash’s contracts expiring over the next couple of seasons, Lopez fills the void of a team looking to address the future by adding a young center that can rebound and defend.
> 
> “We’re really excited about the way he can block shots and his ability to guard the pick and roll,” Porter said.
> 
> But even more excited than Porter is Lopez, who is excited about beginning his career in the Valley of the Sun. "I was really pleased with the team and the city when I worked out there and I was really hoping that I’d end up there," the rookie said.
> 
> Besides a winning franchise, warm climate and amount of activities here in Phoenix, Lopez is hoping to peruse the city's art museum upon arrival. But while he's looking forward to exploring the sights and sounds of his new town, he wanted to assure fans that Phoenix made the right choice.
> 
> "Suns fans can expect me to give 110 percent every day, on every rebound, on every blocked shot and show just a lot of passion out on the floor," Lopez said.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Looks like we might not havee that much of a problem in bringing Dragic over. Based on his comments, he wanted to come here, and Kerr's already looked into it before getting him. 

link



> Phoenix Suns Believe in Dragic
> 
> The 6’4 combo guard – whose last name is actually pronounced DRAG-itch – was originally selected by the San Antonio Spurs with the 45th overall pick, but the Suns worked the phones and managed to create a little magic of their own. In exchange, Phoenix traded the rights to their 48th overall pick, Malik Hairston, a 2009 second-round pick and cash.
> 
> “(Senior Vice President of Basketball Operations) David Griffin and I were on the phones from about the 31st pick to the 41st pick trying to get something done and we’re very pleased,” Suns General Manager Steve Kerr said. “San Antonio made the pick for us with the deal having been worked out just a couple of selections beforehand.”
> 
> The wheeling and dealing certainly paid off according to Griffin.
> 
> “Detroit called and said they’d have taken Dragic with the next pick had we not made the move,” Griffin said. “It’s really unbelievable that we were able to get this done because I know a lot of teams were interested.”
> 
> *The Sunday before the draft, Dragic worked out for the Suns at the US Airways Center and told Suns.com he was looking forward to the opportunity of a lifetime.
> 
> “This is going to be an unbelievable opportunity for me,” the young prospect said of playing in the NBA. “I hope I have the chance to play here in Phoenix. I think I can help a lot on the fast break and am always looking to find my teammates.”
> 
> The 22-year-old Dragic, who listed Steve Nash among his favorite players, has spent time professionally in both Slovenia and Spain, and in 2007-08 averaged 11.8 points, 3.5 rebounds and 3.2 assists in Adriatic Play. Included among the contests was a 24-point performance which saw Dragic shoot 10-for-12 from the field against Zveda. *
> The left-handed shooter also competed at the 2007 European Championships in Madrid, Spain, as well as the 2006 FIBA World Championships in Japan.
> 
> “We agree he has a chance to someday be our starting point guard,” Kerr said. “It’s difficult adding a guy who can fill the role of point guard and we feel he has an excellent chance at doing that and are thrilled to have gotten him.”
> 
> Among the Slovenian’s strengths are his size, perimeter defense, quick first step and toughness.
> 
> “He’s unusual,” Griffin said. “He’s left-handed and very athletic. He attacks the rim with a sort of abandon and is polished with a good feel of the game. He could be erratic as a shooter but is mechanically sound and we feel we can work with him on the rest.”
> 
> *Dragic is currently under contract with a team in the EuroLeague, but the Suns are already looking into a possible buyout in the near future.
> 
> “We looked into that before making the selection,” Kerr said of Dragic’s contract. “The first part of the plan was securing his rights and now we’ll move onto the next part in terms of seeing what’s possible. We feel confident we’ll be able to get him over here.” *


----------



## Kekai

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Seriously....robin ****ing lopez??? Seriously guys.....and this slovenia guy? Sorry but he is not going to be good, so stop with all this BS. I rather trade away our ****ing picks for cash if we are going to draft like this. **** this stupid *** Kerr and our new coach ****ing ridiculous. Robin lopez you ****ing clown go join the circus.


----------



## bircan

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Hrmm ok. I don't think we were expecting Lopez, but since hes a tough worker and especially getting those rebounds that we currently don't get/give up, this would hopefully be a nice boost. Looking to the future whilst having someone who can still contribute at this stage is just what we needed. I look forward to Porter and the staff incorporating this guy, a nice pick all in all Kerr.

I'm not sure if this Dragic is what we need or if he will become what we need. They must think that it is better to sign a FA PG/SG than draft one (given that most of the good SGs were off the board). They would be looking for a SG in the first round next years draft then. 

They might go for insurance with a Giricek and Skinner back-up. It would be the smart thing to do if we have the player and cap space.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



Kekai said:


> Seriously....robin ****ing lopez??? Seriously guys.....and this slovenia guy? Sorry but he is not going to be good, so stop with all this BS. I rather trade away our ****ing picks for cash if we are going to draft like this. **** this stupid *** Kerr and our new coach ****ing ridiculous. Robin lopez you ****ing clown go join the circus.


Relax.. :laugh:


But seriously, if what Porter says is true (I havn't watched Robin play much)..



> “We’re really excited about the way he can block shots and his ability to guard the pick and roll,” Porter said.


..that Robin is great at defending the pick and roll, then thats big for the Suns.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

^^ we are not going to get anywhere with this *** on our team. I rather have someone with potential, Donte Greene, Arthur, Chalmers etc...and this international guy in the 2nd, do i hear vujanic pt 2??? OH yes I do!!!! **** these ****ing clowns man!!!! Im really pissed cuz i worked all day, taped the draft, then come home to this bull****, ****! We need to win this year, because look at how old this ****ing team is, nash-34, bell 32, hill-36, amare-25, shaq-36...jfaeowipfhewoijfaiweofjaewijiaeow;f :azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja::azdaja:


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Well, I'm confident in our pick. At least I'm willing to give him a chance. I'm happy for us to get another defensive presence in the middle. It'll be good to have someone to play tag team with Shaq. And being a true center, he might learn more from Shaq than Amare will.

And a foreign point guard? Why not? Nash is a foreigner.


----------



## The_Legend_23

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Well, Robin is a terrible offensive player compared to his brother, but he will give us much needed size and defense at the 5, especially with Shaq being older and injury prone.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

This is also what I'm thinking. Plus, Amare will be much happier now. He'll never have to play center again and he'll be the main offensive big man. So we really don't need Robin to score. And it'll be good to have someone who doesn't need or want to score. If Robin is more interested in being a defensive, hustle type player then it'll be a good fit. Hopefully, he'll make up for whatever defensive shortcomings Amare my have and Amare will definitely more than make up for whatever offensive shortcomings Robin will have.

Everybody happy!


----------



## WildByNature

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

GORAN DRAGIC 
The Next Steve Nash???
<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bUiaEzhBwY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bUiaEzhBwY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



WildByNature said:


> GORAN DRAGIC
> The Next Steve Nash???
> <object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bUiaEzhBwY&hl=en"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/5bUiaEzhBwY&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Every Euro PG is the next Steve Nash..


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

I agree with most peoples thoughts on the Lopez drafting. I like the idea of having a hustler/defensive minded played alongside the offensive powerhouse, Amare.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

See now, why would you want to start putting expectations on Dragic? 

But I was looking up 2nd rd prospects 2 months ago and did some research on him. Which is why I wanted him. Suns are really high on him to think of him as the possible heir apparent to Nash. I watched his workout video at Suns.com and there was an interview(speaks pretty good english). He really wanted to go to the Suns, too. 


Based on what I've seen and heard...

6'4" a little thin, but with fairly long arms. Left handed. He's got natural PG skills, has a quick first step and can get into the lane. Likes to penetrate, and he's a good finisher. Can create his own shot. Has pretty good shooting mechanics (better than scouting reports say), takes and makes some difficult shots, but that could also show bad shot selection sometimes. He's probably a decent shooter with a chance to get better IMO. Not much a 3 pt threat. Apparently, can be prone to turnovers sometimes. He plays tough, sound defense, and very persistant and driven. Good perimeter defender and plays the passing lanes well. He's given Parker fits in international play (no that had nothing to do with it). Can be an on the ball thief, too. 

Suns researched his situation to ensure him coming over within next yr or 2. Shares same agent with Nash. He has a cheaper buyout next yr (Suns can pay for some of it). So, I think that's when they'll bring him over.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

He may not even make the team.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

He would've been a 1st rder had he not had the potential contract issuses. He's got that kind of talent. He's 22 and more experienced.

And they wouldn't make this big of a deal in trying to get him if he wasn't going to make the team automatically and given a chance to develop. Suns are really high on him.


----------



## afobisme

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

i think it's a good pick.. he's low risk medium reward. 

i think too many people expect their teams to hit homeruns in the draft, but any time you can get a solid guy who has a strong desire to improve his game.. it's not a bad thing. 

to be honest, i don't think steve kerr's movies as a GM has been "money" but i like his philosophy. i think he's done a good job, especially by pushing mike d'antoni to preach more defense.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Best thing he ever did was let D'Antoni go and get his influence out of here. 

Kerr's decision's have been questionable, couple forced(due to large payroll), maybe stupid. I don't know, I can't totally judge until he's done it his way first. Which is why I'm really looking forward to the rebuild under his philosophy. The uptempo style will remain, it'll have defensive principles. And I like that. Suns window may have closed, it just might be slightly open, but I think we'll be fine. 

In 2010, Shaq's 20M, Nash's 13M, Bell's 5M, all come off the books. Amare has 17M option, though he might get extended next yr. Everyone talks about NY/NJ and other teams in the FA market. Suns will be a player with approx. 20-30M or more depending on certain things, and have an attractive piece on the team already.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

I like Kerr's philosophy and ideas. It's just, certain things have forced to him to act. If we were starting from scratch, I think he would do an amazing job. But he's trying to work with what the Suns have. I think we'll be ok.


----------



## ATLien

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

There really weren't that many high level prospects available. Don't think you can blame Kerr for drafting size.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



Seuss said:


> I like Kerr's philosophy and ideas. It's just, certain things have forced to him to act. If we were starting from scratch, I think he would do an amazing job. But he's trying to work with what the Suns have. I think we'll be ok.


I agree.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

We could have traded another pick, we like doing that, for a higher pick for Alexander, Rush, or Randolph.....


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

No, because it's not that simple. No one wanted to move off their picks that high and we had nothing to give. Nothing ever came close either. And you know the whole time they were trying to move up, they were only doing it for Lopez. They didn't think he'd be there and he was their top guy on their board.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Lopez wasn't supposed to be picked until the 20s wasn't he?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

There was talk someone might take him in the lottery, maybe at 11. But had he not gone to us, there was talk about Toronto at 17 for Indiana, and Charlotte at 20. Bobcats probably got that pick for him too.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Hmmm.... interesting.


----------



## All Net

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

this second round pick guy looks good but lets not get ahead of ourselves, its not easy to replace steve nash... and from what u guys said he is not that great from the outside... even though has a sound defense wich is something new to the position in our team(nash and barbosa? lol...)


----------



## bircan

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

I actually don't think he will replace what Nash does in the strict sense. Without him playing a game its hard to tell how he will fit on the court and what he can and cant do. Off point, Calderon is a mini Nash at this stage with his production I mean. I hope he blossoms more for the Raps next season with Ford gone, should be interesting, and probably a great fantasy pick


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

Gordan Dragic is just a side project. If he works out to be a good player, cool. If he doesn't, thats cool too. He isn't in the picture as far as im concerned. They saw nobody they wanted with their second round pick who could contribute right away, so they drafted him as a project and maybe it could pay dividends in the future. However, i wouldnt be surprised if the guy never even plays in a Suns uniform. They have the rights to him, thats it.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



S.T.A.T.1 said:


> Gordan Dragic is just a side project. If he works out to be a good player, cool. If he doesn't, thats cool too. He isn't in the picture as far as im concerned. They saw nobody they wanted with their second round pick who could contribute right away, so they drafted him as a project and maybe it could pay dividends in the future. However, i wouldnt be surprised if the guy never even plays in a Suns uniform. They have the rights to him, thats it.


You could not be any more off. Watch their draft night video, about half way through when they're on the phone to draft him. Listen their comments, and Kerr's press conf about him, and you tell me this same thing. It's just not true. They targeted him. They even went nuts when they completed the trade after trying so hard from pick 31 on to get him.


----------



## The Hedo Show

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



Dissonance19 said:


> You could not be any more off. Watch their draft night video, about half way through when they're on the phone to draft him. Listen their comments, and Kerr's press conf about him, and you tell me this same thing. It's just not true. They targeted him. They even went nuts when they completed the trade after trying so hard from pick 31 on to get him.


unless they buy him out, he isnt in the picture.. gordan who? im worried about this year. hes a good side project, potentially our pg of the future but a lot of stuff will happen between now and the time he makes it to the NBA.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

nm


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*



Organized Chaos said:


> See now, why would you want to start putting expectations on Dragic?
> 
> But I was looking up 2nd rd prospects 2 months ago and did some research on him. Which is why I wanted him. Suns are really high on him to think of him as the possible heir apparent to Nash. I watched his workout video at Suns.com and there was an interview(speaks pretty good english). He really wanted to go to the Suns, too.
> 
> 
> Based on what I've seen and heard...
> 
> 6'4" a little thin, but with fairly long arms. Left handed. He's got natural PG skills, has a quick first step and can get into the lane. Likes to penetrate, and he's a good finisher. Can create his own shot. Has pretty good shooting mechanics (better than scouting reports say), takes and makes some difficult shots, but that could also show bad shot selection sometimes. He's probably a decent shooter with a chance to get better IMO. Not much a 3 pt threat. Apparently, can be prone to turnovers sometimes. He plays tough, sound defense, and very persistant and driven. Good perimeter defender and plays the passing lanes well. He's given Parker fits in international play (no that had nothing to do with it). Can be an on the ball thief, too.
> 
> Suns researched his situation to ensure him coming over within next yr or 2. Shares same agent with Nash. He has a cheaper buyout next yr (Suns can pay for some of it). So, I think that's when they'll bring him over.



*ehem*. Vindication here and all over this thread


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

I think Kekai's posts are the funniest by far, haha.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: PHX Suns Draft Night Discussion Thread (Suns take Robin Lopez & trade for G. Drag*

:funny: yeah they are. He's eating his words.


----------

